# Newbie HT



## xsiman (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all ! I am slowly building my 5.1 and still missing the back speakers, I'm not sure wich brand to buy. took me 8 months so far .. always waiting for the best deals. 

Amp: Technics SA-AX910 6ch(in repair) an old amp I had for a while
Panasonic SAXR55 7.1
Sub: PA PSW10
Center: Ikon HW-C1 
Mains : Bose 301s
Samsung LCD 46inch
HD Illico terminal
Sony blue ray

Cant wait to have those surrounds .. I was thinking PA monitor 30 anybody has a better suggestion that would better fit what i have so far.

Thanks.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

wow! Very Nice!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

You could add another set of bose 301 for rears.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Forget the speakers I like the guitars! :T 

One option would be a set of Truths for surrounds.
How much are you looking to spend? 

Matt


----------

